# Busco circuito PTR DE telefonica



## aup (Jun 9, 2010)

Buenas tardes !

La razon por la cual abri este tema es que he tenido muchos problemas con speedy con el internet en el tema de la cincronia .

Y encotre la solucion, la cual es intalar un PTR en la bajada del poste de telefono.
El problema no puedo comunicarme con speedy y telefonica tarda mil anios en mandarte a alguien o solucionar problemas.

mi pedido seria si alguien me ayuda con esto. justamente a fabricar un PTR , un circuito o algo y t*A*mb*IÉN* los microfiltros. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Traviato (Jun 9, 2010)

Me parece que el PTR no contiene ningún elemento básico para que internet funcione correctamente. Es un simple conmutador y unas clemas de entrada y salida y un varistor.

Te dejo una foto de un PTR de Televés de mi casa. Como puedes ver en el esquema que figura en la placa, es lo que te he dicho antes.

Esto quiere decir dos cosas: La primera es que no tiene que ser necesariamente de Telefonica. La segunda es que, posiblemente tu problema sea de los microfiltros, o no los tienes o son defectuosos. El caso es que los filtros son para los teléfonos y no para internet, pero puede haber una interferencia de algún tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 9, 2010)

Bienvenido aup.

Me pregunto:

Si tienes contratado servicio de internet con tu operadora.....
¿Por qué no tienes PTR?
Están obligados a instalarte uno.
Es ilegal que no cumplieran esa parte y también lo es, que andes intercalando dispositivos no homologados por la compañia competente.

Saludos.


----------



## aup (Jun 10, 2010)

Gracias por sus aportes  traviato y electronec . 
 AYER  al FIN me pude comunicar con telefonica me van a mandar un tecnico a casa les pedi todos los filtro de los telefonos nuevo y si pueden ver el tema del ptr .
Supuestamete me dijeron que el problema tiene que ver con q*UE* el cable deve de estar pinchado o algo porq*UE* tambien escucho conversaciones de otras personas por tel ajaj ..

Pasa que hace 1 año q*UE* and kluchando con internet y la verdad estoy arto! 

pero bueno veo los resultados sino sali wifi y al ..... jajaj.
  muchas gracias por su tiempo 


saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 10, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Bienvenido aup.
> 
> Me pregunto:
> 
> ...



   Hola..... tal vez sea por que Telefónica de Argentina te manda un Kit auto instalable con un microfiltro solamente para ahorrar costos y este cambia por el del fabricante Chino de turno.
Lo que tu comentas será en España pero aquí(Argentina) el servicio es al menos caro(30€-35€ por 512Kbps) para el nivel economico general(con eso pagas el consumo mensual familiar de luz, agua e impuestos municipales de una pequeña casa) y poco confiable(Ejara empezar el problema siempre es tuyo y no de la empresa. ETC....) debido a la política de tener rehenes y no clientes.


Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 11, 2010)

ricbevi dijo:


> (30€-35€ por 512Kbps)



De bajada!!!!!??????

Son unos cabr***s.

Venga todo el mundo a piratear PTR´s para el compañero aup.

Saludos.


----------



## aup (Jun 11, 2010)

Viste lo q*UE* es encima si te lo dan acapas  que ni anda jaja sos todos unos vivos los de telefonia ..


pero bue igual si llego a conseguirlo publico el circuito y t*A*mb*IÉN* si otro lo consigue antes mejor


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2010)

Aup, las letritas rojas no aparecen mágicamente. Son agregadas por algún primate (léase "yo").
Dejá de escribir como un adicto al chat, por favor, que este es un foro técnico. De lo contrario tus mensajes serán movidos a Moderación y recibirás una advertencia/infracción.

Gracias.


----------

